# Olympic Basketball Thread



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Opening up play against France, up 66-48 in the 3rd right now.

9 pts, 8 ast, 5 reb for LeBron thus far.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Team USA Thread*

The way Deron Williams sees the floor is amazing.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Team USA Thread*

Can we make this the Olympic Basketball thread?

Go Boomers! (sigh we arent getting shit)


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Team USA Thread*

I agree ... should be in the General Forum for all to contribute. Refers only to USA Basketball Team.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Team USA Thread*



Dynasty Raider said:


> I agree ... should be in the General Forum for all to contribute. Refers only to USA Basketball Team.


For you to agree somebody would have had to suggest that first.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Team USA Thread*

I'm all for making this a general Olympics bball thread. Can one of the mods change the title?

Day 1 is in the books:

Group A:
Nigeria-60
Tunsia-56

Argentina-102
Lithuania-79

USA-98
France-71

Group B:
Brazil-75
Australia-71

Russia-95
Great Britain-75

Spain-97
China-81


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Team USA Thread*

Give me a title and I'll change it.

Went with what WC said "Olympic Basketball Thread"


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Now that I see the scoreboard of the day, I'm surprised to see china score so well against a team as big as Spain and who have very good defenders like Ibaka.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

China was hanging with them for the first half. Yi had himself a hell of a game.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Set of games for tomorrow:

*Group A*:

Lithuania vs. Nigeria
Franc vs. Argentina
Tunsia vs. USA

*Group B*:

Russia vs. China
Australia vs. Spain
Great Britain vs. Brazil


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

GB needs a big performance if we have any hope.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Rooting for LTU to get some confidence back against Nigeria.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Spain Brazil should be fun,

China cold never hold on to anything. It was a close game half way through the 2nd, I was surprised, but Spain closed out the quarter with a 12 point lead. Honestly, the way Spain was playing, it looked like they were playing pick up. Navarro was killing it going inside at will in the first half.

Don't be fooled by the numbers, Yi had monster numbers but they were almost empty stats. I was surprised how much he put up by the way he was playing. He had a very quiet game except for 5 posessions or so. He had a sick drive by Marc Gasol from the 3 point line and dunked it strong with 2 hands. It was great to see.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

What time is the USA game and channel?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

^ 5:15 pm, EST.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Team USA Thread*

Am I the only one who's repeatedly annoyed by every analyst (and Kobe) saying Westbrook has that "Dwyane Wade in Beijing" role? Dwyane came off the bench earlier and usually first, for one. Second, he played way better than Westbrook has played so far, making great plays on both ends (Russ has been playing good D also), passing, finishing, creating, not making constant boneheaded plays. RW hasn't played anywhere near Dwyane's level in '08. I understand they're both athletic, scoring, combo-guards, but that comparison is beyond silly.

And why did both US teams stop wearing the dual-tone shorts? I was shocked by them at first, but they grew on me way more than the still-god-awful "USA" script, especially the road version.



Wade County said:


> Can we make this the Olympic Basketball thread?
> 
> Go Boomers! (sigh we arent getting shit)


Hah, was gonna suggest this while watching y'all play Brazil.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Brazil is a dark horse to medal, in my book.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Team USA Thread*



Jace said:


> Am I the only one who's repeatedly annoyed by every analyst (and Kobe) saying Westbrook has that "Dwyane Wade in Beijing" role? Dwyane came off the bench earlier and usually first, for one. Second, he played way better than Westbrook has played so far, making great plays on both ends (Russ has been playing good D also), passing, finishing, creating, not making constant boneheaded plays. RW hasn't played anywhere near Dwyane's level in '08. I understand they're both athletic, scoring, combo-guards, but that comparison is beyond silly.
> 
> And why did both US teams stop wearing the dual-tone shorts? I was shocked by them at first, but they grew on me way more than the still-god-awful "USA" script, especially the road version.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the 2 tone USA road jersey looked pretty badass IMO.

And yes, that Westbrook/Wade thing is pissing me off too. Wade led the team in scoring. Off the bench.

Oh, and while i'm at it, people underrate Wade's gold medal game from 2008 waaaay too much. Kobe gets all the props on that one, people barely mention Wade went bonkers.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So...if USA wins gold, does LeBron's Olympic Gold banner ceremony wait until after the championship banner is raised?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Team USA Thread*



Wade County said:


> Oh, and while i'm at it, people underrate Wade's gold medal game from 2008 waaaay too much. Kobe gets all the props on that one, people barely mention Wade went bonkers.


Hah, thanks for going there. If I had spent another second on Smithi's soapbox I would've brought that up, surely. I'll never forget that nail-in-the-coffin 3 Wade hit. I remember how much better and more athletic he got every game. By the end you couldn't throw a pass anywhere near him if you were the opponent. It always resulted in a reserved spot on SC's top 10.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

What is the time and date of the Men's basketball gold medal game?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Sucks that the game is on NBC sports network. I don't have it! Are all thr games on there?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What? I don't have it either. I used to have it on Time Warner or whatever it was called, but have Dish now. There is an all Olympic basketball channel that will show it, if not live then later on.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Results from today:

Russia-73
China-54

_A. Kirilenko-16 pts, 9 reb, 4 stl_

Spain-82
Australia-70

_P. Gasol-20 pts, 4 reb_

Lithuania-72
Nigeria-53

_S. Jasikevicius-9 pts, 9 ast_

Brazil-67
Great Britain-62

_T. Splitter-21 pts, 6 reb_

France-71
Argentina-64

_N. Batum-14 pts, 7 reb_

USA-110
Tunisia-63

_Durant-13 pts, 10 reb
Love-16 pts, 6 reb
Melo-16 pts, 100% FG in 12 minutes_


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, Anthony Davis is looooooooooong


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yup. People talk about Bosh being long, but Davis is an inch shorter, yet has a wingspan 2 inches longer. Ultimately, a lot of people hold standing reach in higher regard for bigs. Bosh has him beat by an inch there. I think Davis might be a liiiiiiittle bit better of a shotblocker in the pros though. 

So awesome watching LeBron in this setting for the first time as a Heat. It just gets more and more unbelievable to me that a player like him became a free agent, regardless of the circumstances. The fact that he chose my favorite little basketball team makes it beyond surreal.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

^ great dunk, I remember when he used to be eye level at the rim.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That gif is sick. Lebron still got ups - he's only what, 27?

And yeah, it still feels pretty surreal knowing the best player in the world chose to come play for us. Remember the days of us absolutely PINING for a legit small forward? We funneled through the likes of LaPhonso Ellis, Yakhouba Diawara, Ricky Davis (shudder) and Quentin Richardson over the years....and now we have The King


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Q was actually legit though... I still remember diarrhea... damn...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh lord, the SF pining was out of hand. It is why I took such a shine to Dorell, just hoping he could really become the perfect counter-wing to Dwyane.

There were definitely guys who plugged the hole decently momentarily, but man, I remember after seeing Joe Johnson and Rudy Gay go in 2010 just hoping we could sign Mike Miller to start for us. That's how bad it was!



doctordrizzay said:


> ^ great dunk, I remember when he used to be eye level at the rim.


If you watch his old high school videos, he indeed got higher than nowadays, head clearly over the rim. This dunk, however, doesn't represent his current leaping ability, though still nasty. He didn't get that much of a running start. I saw him get his head at least to rim level at least once this past season. He's still got absurd vert.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Somewhat ironically, LeBron and Durant have developed sick chemistry already. I feel like at least half of Durant's 3's have been off of LeBron assists.

*Here*'s why its a bit funny:



> LAS VEGAS (AP) – Kevin Durant can't hide from the hurt this summer.
> 
> LeBron James is right there every time he steps on the basketball court now. The NBA Finals ended in Miami about three weeks ago, with James' victory celebration interrupted only briefly to embrace his opponent in a consoling hug.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh my goodness, team USA just scored 49 points in a 10 minute 1st quarter :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Team USA is shooting 3's right now like the Heat shoot FTs. This is wild.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They win by 83. 156-73. Highest scoring game in Olympic history, beating Brazil's 138. 

Melo has the new record for points scored by a Team USAer. I think he had 37.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

156 points, 41 total assists, 29 made 3's and an 83pt win. My goodness.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Unbelievable. So glad I got to watch that.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Not sure if all TV packages have these all-Soccer and all-Basketball Olympic channels that I have, but if you have them, the basketball one will replay this game over and over today.

More Dream Team vs. 2012 debate now, as they slaughter their records.

I think any of those hypothetical discussions should include Wade, Rose, Howard, and Bosh to be even close to debatable. This team would be unfair with those guys. Drop Harden, Iguodala, Davis, and Love. And yes, everyone, Bosh was way better for this team in Beijing than Love has been for this one.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Love should actually replace griffin in that context.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Griffin/Davis = Same spot.

Wow, Melo played 14 minutes. That's so not a possible NBA scenario. 37 pts in 14 minutes on 12/15 (IIRC) for Melo? He was video game hot from 3.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Coach K is keeping Lebron & Co. on ice till the big boys hit the floor with us (the US.)

Bron & Kobe combined for 22 minutes yesterday.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

USA & France win their games, albeit in less than impressive fashion while Spain loses to Russia.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Bron bailed out USA


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Quarterfinal's Start Wednesday:

Argentina vs. Brazil
USA vs. Australia
Spain vs. France
Lithuania vs. Russia


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Durant went all Chris Quinn on them Argentines.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron is putting on a no-look passing clinic so far. He's close to a triple double and there's still a half to be played.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Lebron records the first triple-double in Team USA history.

It's his world, we all just live in it.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

UD40 said:


> Lebron records the first triple-double in Team USA history.
> 
> It's his world, we all just live in it.


wasn't it the first in OLYMPIC history?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Ah, I believe so.

Either way, LeBron kicks various levels of ass.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

He's so good.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

My reaction to that game:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Your country showed heart at least. That 4th quarter just showed what's scary about this team. They can turn 10 pt games into 20-30 point games in the blink of an eye.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Only Lebron, probably god bored I was like "i guess ill go for Tripledouble since no one else has"


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD40 said:


>


Cheap shot, but the flop by Fernandez that came right before was so bad.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

> The end of Spain's 66-59 victory over France included a hard foul committed by Nicolas Batum on Juan Carlos Navarro.
> 
> Batum swung at Navarro's groin area while trying to commit an intentional foul.
> 
> ...


http://basketball.realgm.com/wireta...it_I_Wanted_To_Give_Him_A_Good_Reason_To_Flop


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

-33- said:


> wasn't it the first in OLYMPIC history?


The first in US Olympic history. Some other guy did it in 1976.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

link?

I couldn't find anything...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I believe Marc Stein of ESPN posted it on Twitter.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

nevermind

http://bbs.clutchfans.net/showthread.php?p=7109758
http://archive.fiba.com/pages/eng/f...ympic_Games_Tournament_for_Men/statistic.html
http://www.thebiglead.com/index.php...le-double-in-mens-olympic-basketball-history/


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That punch by Batum was so ****ed up. I've always felt no matter what its an unwritten rule that you leave dudes' junk alone. The flop was egregious, though. Should've smacked Fernandez in the jewels if he had to do it. I love that Doug Collins later basically said, "Well, if you flop you kinda deserve to get nut-punched."

WC, been wondering this for awhile: Where does yellow/green come from for Aussie international competition? Obviously the flag is red/white/blue...is it an effort to distance their identity from the UK?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I believe so Jace, it's to do with separating us from the UK and also to do with the colours of our country (i think it has something to do with wattle trees too from a quick google search).

For sport, our "surrogate" flag is the boxing kangaroo:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Gotcha. Always boggled my mind.

Melo is pulling a Durant pulling a Melo. These guys are crazy.

Was thinking earlier how nutty it is LeBron is still so uncomfortable with his jumper. If he ever gets that locked down, well, you know.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Bronze medal game is going down to the wire between Russia and Argentina.

75-74, Argentina with 56 seconds left.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

And Russia does it! They beat Argentina 81-77 to win the Bronze.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

According to my Twitter timeline, LeBron is having himself a grand ol time in warm ups.



> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds
> Now LeBron's dancing. Seriously. I would describe this as "The Opposite Of Game 6 In Boston" face. Just high-stepped after a dunk, too.





> Marc Stein ‏@ESPNSteinLine
> LeBron absolutely buzzing in warmups. Most animated he's been here. Just did high-step routine after a dunk. Knee-jerk reax: ESP in trouble


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Not in trouble yet. La Bamba wasn't much in his short NBA stint, but he's Tim Hardaway in FIBA.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

The ref's must have forgotten people are their for a Gold Medal game and assume people are there to watch them.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Bron might be putting the finishing touches on the dream season of his.

A big time dunk and possibly the dagger 3 late in the game for USA.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Gold!!!



> Chris Tomasson ‏@christomasson
> LeBron James joins Michael Jordan (1992) and Scottie Pippen (1992, 96) as only players to win gold medal and NBA title in same year.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The one reason it would've been awesome if Dwyane could've played. To see he and LeBron there with MJ/Scottie would've been really cool.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

13th man.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Love the symbolism in this moment. LeBron rejoicing next to Harden holding the mascot (he not only laid a turd in the Finals, but was only ahead of Davis in the USA depth chart, and barely. He was not good.)

Kevin Love is the only one not celebrating because he's still mad he's never been to the playoffs. Anthony Davis is the only other one who hasn't, but he thinks you go 82-0 in the pros.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

After the game, Sager interviewed LeBron, KD and Kobe. With Durant next to Bron, he kept asking Lebron about winning the finals, being the finals MVP, etc.

Awkward.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

My eyes instinctively darted to Durant as soon as that came up. Kobe too. Those are the three men leading the three favorite teams. Was an odd moment indeed, which is why LeBron deflected it immediately back to USA.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lebron this year has been an All-Star interviewee. Saying all the rights things All the time.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

It's because of MK-ULTRA.


----------

